# 6/31/11 trip



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*6/30/11 trip*

I couldn't take it anymore and decided to go gigging last night. I haven't been in over a month since they opened up the spillway because the Mississippi River was getting near flood stages. I knew the area was going to be 95% freshwater, but you go to go to know. I got a report earlier this week that trout had been caught near by, sign #1. Sign #2, while heading to the spot I noticed a few shrimp boats pulling wing nets. Sign #3, saw tons of bait and lots of crabs. I couldn't take seeing so many crabs to I scooped a dozen and one was a softshell. Sign #4, as I'm pushing along I see my first flounder. He was small, but a flounder none the less. Sign #5, I see quite a few beds. 

So I go 45 minutes before I stick my first fish in 5 inches of water. Water was dirty not from wind, but from all the sediment from the Mississippi so my only option is to go right next to the bank in less than 6 inches of water. I was starting to lose faith. I get to a log on the bottom that I had to go around. Low and behold, I find a pocket of clearer water about 15 yards out in a foot of water. Immediately I stick my biggest fish of the night right around 20 inches. Soon after the water dirties again. I stick it out away from the bank and after much persistence I gig a limit. Most were average to small which is unusual for this area. I have to think the water is the reason. I did stick two around 20 inches. I'm attaching pics. One is blurry of a fish bedded right before sticking him. May go again tonight.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

The infamous grass fish.


----------



## Choice (Mar 31, 2010)

*In Florida*

In Florida we only have 30 days in the month of June :confused1:

Just kidding . . . that really is a nice catch of fish


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks man, I fixed it. Still a little tired from last night


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice Fish
Turtle you really need to think about joining the gigging contest. Right now you would be in the lead. Water conditions should only get better for you. Great prizes
bamafan611


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*Bama*

Yeah, I'm going to enter the contest. I think a fish over 24 inches will win it.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*Nice Limmit!*

Great job. You are right TurlteLA a 24" will be in the ball park to win the comp.:thumbsup:


----------

